# Pics from my competitive trail ride in MI's UP



## michickenwrangler (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's pics from when we competed up in the Upper Peninsula on Memorial Day weekend. We're between Manistique and Escanaba.



























Izzie's so dirty in the last picture because after I sponged her down, she found a nice sandy spot to roll in. She probably rolled for a good 5 minutes straight.


----------



## goodhors (Jun 13, 2010)

Any photos framed with horse ears are GREAT pictures!  Horse appears to be having a nice time, relaxed looking to me.  Trail/two-track looks like terrific riding ground, lots of ground to cover for the competitive ride.

I bet Izzy appreciated the rinse down, and as quick as the sand dries, it will fall off her.  Sand must have fixed all the itchy spots!!  You will just need to dust her off to ride again!

Looks like it was a perfect weather setup for the ride.


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 14, 2010)

I have always wanted to do competitive trail riding.  Thanks for the pictures... love the ones through her ears.   It looks like a beautiful trail for you both to have enjoyed.


----------

